

Hire Me GitHub - swilliams
http://hiremegithub.com/

======
swilliams
I wrote about just how much this scared the crap out of me too:
[https://scott-
williams.squarespace.com/words/2013/5/14/fear-...](https://scott-
williams.squarespace.com/words/2013/5/14/fear-of-falling-fear-of-failing-fear-
of-rejection)

~~~
jdludlow
This is good stuff. Should be worthy of an interview at least.

 _I prefer Macs, Vim, Nikon Cameras, and Dark Beer._

I don't know anything about cameras, but the other three are dead on.

------
mikekij
I'd way rather hire someone like this than someone who has their resume sent
by a recruiter.

One thing Scott; "it’s how stuff just get’s better" should be "gets better."

Good luck!

~~~
ronilan
Just like he said. Iteration. It's how stuff gets better.

------
carterdea
I love these cover letter type pages, and this is a particularly nice one.

I just made a similar switch from a job and it's been wonderful so far.

Good luck!

------
shoebappa
A .Net developer who prefers Macs and Vim seems hard to swallow. You do have
great sites, so good luck.

------
zerr
Some time ago, a similar move ended successfully for Microsoft.

All the best!

------
mcintyre1994
Good luck! Can I ask why there's no link to your Github profile on the page?

~~~
swilliams
It's there, where I mention that I've been following them since their
inception. Yataa is also linked to it.

------
acangiano
I see a cow. It's purple.

